# lighthouse



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Care este traducerea corecta a termenului "lighthouse" când este utilizat în mod figurativ:
"partnerships that build necessary scale and scope for larger demonstration on district, municipal or regional level, complementary to the large-scale lighthouse projects already envisioned in ..."

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Am citit tot paragraful original și cred că pot să interpretez termenul dar nu am un echivalent direct în română pe care să ți-l propun:

- proiecte care deschid o cale nouă
- proiecte care sunt un exemplu de urmat (pentru că introduc ceva nou, deosebit)
- proiecte care deschid drumul (proiect pilot nu cred că se potrivește)

Ai putea să întrebi și pe forumul EO (English Only) dar citește regulile lor înainte 

f.


----------



## irinet

Poate că e vorba de inovație  și schimbări de mentalitate, deci proiecte inovatoare, avangardiste....


----------



## viuchi

proiecte novatoare (nu _inovatoare _- _i__novator_ se aplică unei persoane)
proiecte avangardiste (conotații artistice)


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Care sunt argumentele acelor bife? 
Ambele, atât 'inovator'  cât și 'novator'  sunt corecte și interschimbabile ca funcții morfologice. Ba mai mult, e posibil ca 'novatorul'  să  fie de cele mai multe ori substantiv, pe când 'inovator'  mai mult adjectiv. Iar avangardist îmi pare rău să spun că nu e strict legat de artă, ci e legat de conceptul filosofic de 'timp' și viața culturală, în sensul că un proiect nou poate fi experimental, pilot, inovator,  deci cu un pas înainte față de prezentul imediat și, poate, plafonat.


----------



## farscape

Cred că "proiect fanion" s-ar potrivi aici. 

f.


----------

